# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سوال از احتمال

## amins

سلام شبتون بخیر
جواب این سوال رو اگر بلدین لطف کنید برام بنویسید 
ممنون :Yahoo (100):

----------


## arezoo_k

> سلام شبتون بخیر
> جواب این سوال رو اگر بلدین لطف کنید برام بنویسید 
> ممنون


ببخشید جوابش گزینه 4 میشه؟

----------


## amins

> ببخشید جوابش گزینه 4 میشه؟


جوابشو ندارم
اگر لطف کنی راحلتو بفرستی ممنون میشم

----------


## amirhossein78

جواب گزینه 4 
ببینید سوال ساده ای هستش فقط باید دقت کنید 
من از وسط سوال برمیگردم عقب تا راحتتر متوجه شین 
سوال میگه 60 درصد دانشجویان زن هستن اکی ؟ و میگه از این 60 درصد 1 درصد بالای 60 کیلو وزن دارن خب پس 1 درصد رو ضربدر 60 درصد میکنیم که میشه 0/006 ، پس 0/006 کل داشنجو ها هم زن هستن و هم بالا 60 وزن دارن
همچنین میگه 40 درصد دانشجویان مردن اکی؟ و میگه از این 40 درصد ، 4درصد بالا 60 کیلو وزن دارن پس 4 درصدد رو ضربدر 40 درصد میکنیم میشه 0/016 ، پس 0/016 کل داشنجور ها هم مردن و هم بالا 60 وزن دارن 
خب الان سوال گفت یه نفر انتخاب کن که هم زن باشه و هم بالا 60 وزن 
پس اول 0/016 رو با 0/006 جمع می کنیم تا کل دانشجو های بالا 60 بدست بیان که میشه 0/022 و دانشجو زن بالا 60 هم که بود 0/006 
0/006 تقسیم بر 0/022 میشه گزینه 4 
موفق باشید  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## f.akbari

٦٠٪‏*١٪‏=٦هزارم تعداد زناي چاق
٤٠٪‏*٤٪‏=١٦هزارم تعداد مرداي چاق
٦+١٦=٢٢هزارم تعداد كل چاق ها
٦هزارم تقسيم بر ٢٢هزارم= تعداد زناي چاق تقسيم بر تعداد كل چاقا
البته منظور از تعداد احتمال هست
و درصورت كسر بايد اشتراك زن بودن و چاق بودن كه ميشه احتمال زناي چاق رو قرار بديم


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## arezoo_k



----------


## amins

> جواب گزینه 4 
> ببینید سوال ساده ای هستش فقط باید دقت کنید 
> من از وسط سوال برمیگردم عقب تا راحتتر متوجه شین 
> سوال میگه 60 درصد دانشجویان زن هستن اکی ؟ و میگه از این 60 درصد 1 درصد بالای 60 کیلو وزن دارن خب پس 1 درصد رو ضربدر 60 درصد میکنیم که میشه 0/006 ، پس 0/006 کل داشنجو ها هم زن هستن و هم بالا 60 وزن دارن
> همچنین میگه 40 درصد دانشجویان مردن اکی؟ و میگه از این 40 درصد ، 4درصد بالا 60 کیلو وزن دارن پس 4 درصدد رو ضربدر 40 درصد میکنیم میشه 0/016 ، پس 0/016 کل داشنجور ها هم مردن و هم بالا 60 وزن دارن 
> خب الان سوال گفت یه نفر انتخاب کن که هم زن باشه و هم بالا 60 وزن 
> پس اول 0/016 رو با 0/006 جمع می کنیم تا کل دانشجو های بالا 60 بدست بیان که میشه 0/022 و دانشجو زن بالا 60 هم که بود 0/006 
> 0/006 تقسیم بر 0/022 میشه گزینه 4 
> موفق باشید


ممنون عالی بود

----------


## amirhossein78

> ممنون عالی بود


خواهش می کنم 
موفق باشید  :Yahoo (3):

----------

